# The Other Half



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

She doesn't put on a bee veil, but keeps busy...
It's all hand appliqued, and da judges from a show back East called yesterday and accepted it. Those are dolphins and turtles. Someday there will be a honeybee quilt. Someday...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

It looks very Renaissance-ish. Very nice. 

All the women in my family live for quilts and the like. Don't ask me how much the sewing machine cost.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Its beautiful... and very complicated looking. I have done some simple quilts. That is way beyond anything I have ever attempted. 
Susan


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

WOW, that is absolutely gorgeous! 
Does she make these for sale?
Sheri


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

She's never sold one, but has donated a couple, and has a 5-gallon bucket full of blue ribbons. Much of the center of this was done with an X-acto knife because the other cutters weren't small enough. They seem to take forever. Not uncommon for her to spend 18 months on one. She's done others that I think are even nicer. I'm in awe of anyone who can create. Music, art, woodwork, metal. I can't do any of it, and to me it's magic.


----------

